# Mrs. Anthony Oates <3 10/5/13!



## LeahLou

Beginning: 
SO I am getting engaged soon and we're starting to dream about a wedding and would LOVE ya'll's help!
I'll put up a picture of the ring he hasn't given me yet ;)
And of course dresses I have in mind!

Planning the wedding: 
We live in Virginia. I know we want an outdoor wedding with lots of lights. Very romantic, rustic, and country. 
His family owns a good amount of land, so we thought it could be special to do it there. But, that may mean a lot of work to get the area cleaned up and such. There is an alternative vineyard that we would consider, but that could cost $$ -- I'm more of a budget conscious person while he just wants me to have what I want to a certain extent. That being said, he would probably consider it more than I would!

Date:
Depends on when he decides to ask. We said 6-12 months engagement. Since that will be in the next couple months, I'll want to do either this fall October/November 2013 or wait till April/May 2014 so we can have warm-ish weather :)

In some ways I just want to be married and unify our family (I have a daughter from a previous relationship), especially because Emilia started calling him "da-da". We have no idea where she got it from because she doesn't see her biological sperm donor and we don't use it. But, I also see sense in giving it some time.

I've helped plan weddings in the past and have played the piano for a few. But for whatever reason, since it's my own, my head is spinning and I'm not sure where to start! Anyone's input or advice is GREATLY welcomed! 

the rings!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

This seems just like me. Me and OH also want a short engagement like yours so we're in the process of saving at the moment. But he is getting a huge chunk of money in a couple of months so our savings will be done then and the engagement will follow soon after. I have the wedding I want in mind (had to sort of plan to figure out the money we would need). I took to pinterest for my inspiration lol. And if I see something that's too expensive I try to find a cheaper equivilant. I want a spring/summer wedding as that's what my colour theme seems to go best with (a sort of champagne/peaches and cream colour scheme). 

Good luck with your planning and have fun xx


----------



## Lauren25

Can't wait to hear your ideas!
That ring is beautiful :)


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks! Can't wait!


----------



## mara16jade

I love vintage rings - and yours is very pretty. (Or should I say soon-to-be-yours!) :D

Exciting times!! :happydance:


----------



## Flowers Jasmn

A good idea, you carefully need to plan but you also need to have the input of friends and wedding experts, your ring looks nice and I bet your boyfriend loves you.


----------



## Mummy May

Flowers Jasmn said:


> A good idea, you carefully need to plan but you also need to have the input of friends and wedding experts, your ring looks nice and I bet your boyfriend loves you.

Heres a better tip - the less people you involve in your plans, the less stressed you will be. You really don't need the input of anyone but yourself and OH. Once you start telling other people about your plans they then think its free call to butt in and tell you what they thing you should have, or that they don't like this and you should have that. Its your day and you should both enjoy it, and the extra stress of other people is not worth the hassle xx


----------



## Lauren25

Flowers Jasmn said:


> A good idea, you carefully need to plan but you also need to have the input of friends and wedding experts, your ring looks nice and I bet your boyfriend loves you.

Couldn't disagree more!
It's when other people get involved that things start to go wrong and the time starts to get stressful!

Trust me I'm talking as someone who knows this very well as its what I'm having to put up with!


----------



## LeahLou

My thoughts exactly ladies! I have an overbearing mother and VERY opinionated aunts. The more he and I decide and plan separately, the smoother things will go! Of course with the advice from future/recent brides like yourselves ;)


----------



## LeahLou

This is what I want my wedding (top) and reception (bottom) to look like! Now, where to find a place? :thumbup:


----------



## LeahLou

So I'm not sure which way to go dress-wise.. Thank goodness I'm doing this now. I'd be lost if I only had 6 months to decide!
I'm in love with lace and organza, but I could go with beading too. I don't want it to be too over the top. Just romantic. And I love sleeves/off the shoulder look.
I'll wear cowboy boots under it. 
But, here are some ideas :)

Love the top of this, but too much at the bottom:


Minus the belt and add beading?:


This one's a little fancy, but I love it:


If we got married when it's cold:


I would love this more if it had a ruffly-ish bottom:


finding a dress is going to be a pain in the butt.


----------



## Mummy May

I think you should go try on dresses :) a lot of people think they know what they want and when they try that dress on its all wrong. I haven't been dress shopping yet, but I can't wait :happydance: 
Venues look beautiful too, I love outdoorsy kind of weddings :) xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I love the bottom dress. I agree you should try on. I have a massive rang of styles of wedding dresses I like as there are ones I love but don't know if they'd look good on and one's I know look good and suit me (tried on wedding dresses when I was engaged to my ex but that's the furthest I got with wedding plans lol). I have to say though that I love the bottom dress and I also love the style of wedding you're wanting. I'm wanting a very similar style myself xx


----------



## LeahLou

I definitely will. I just want to have some sort of direction when I do finally go. Plus it's fun to dream :)


----------



## LeahLou

Update!!! ( btw how do you update the thread's title and such? I went under Thread Tools, but couldn't find anything to change it ) 

We decided on THIS October!!! Either 10/12/13 or 10/26/13 -- I like the 12th because it'd probably be warmer for Virginia as well as the dates easier to remember 

We're going to have it on his family property so the venue is FREE! 

One of my best friends and I bought a planner and I put together a binder, so when it's time to get things rolling, I have it all together :)

Question about bridesmaids: If you have 2 best friends both the same age, how do you pick a MOH? Or do you have both or no MOH? Or one matron? I don't know how to handle that!

Can't believe its really happening!!!!!


----------



## Mummy May

You could have them both :) Or neither - they are just there to support you xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Also to change the title, press edit on your first post and go advanced and it will let you change the title too xx


----------



## LeahLou

It's time to get down and dirty girls. :dance:

Dress shopping with my mom and bridesmaid THIS MONDAY! I still want to loose like 30 lbs, but I kind of don't have time to wait around. Plus, my future mother-in-law knows a seamstress that will do work for free :hugs:

my FIANCE (love that :cloud9: ) is focused on the honeymoon more than the wedding. But he's a very opinionated person, so I have a feeling he'll get more involved when decisions are being made. :haha:
BUT he does need to get his butt thinking about where we'll have the ceremony and reception on their property.

I'm a lot more overwhelmed than I thought I'd be! I'm not sure where to start even with a planner book! WHAT TO DO!!!


----------



## Mummy May

Just start with the big stuff and work down :) its easy and fun! Don't stress ;) wooooo for dress shopping!!! Xxx


----------



## LeahLou

My dress!!!!!!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Stunning hun xx


----------

